# two new boys



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

we have two new 5 week old boys...

******...

























and specks...


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

awwwwwwww gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

bareback? so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

theyre precious! I love the second pic


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Five weeks! How young and cute they are!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL I saw these guys on your ratlist posting!! They are absolutely precious!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awwww... adorable! They're so tiny!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> bareback? so cute!!!!!!!


no, specks isnt bareback... he has 3 tiny spots on his back.

these boys must have been monkeys in a previous life. they spend all their waking hours (apart from scruffling each other and eating) climbing the bars of their cage. at the moment, they are in a fairly small birdcage, but as soon as my neighbours older girls are big enough to move into their large ferret cage (which should be in the next couple of weeks), then i get one of my other cages back, and the boys will move into something bigger.

and the bonus... no quarantine!!! our ratties have been socialising with each other since theirs were out of quarantine... and speaking of which, they are on the way for a visit as their landlord is doing an inspection in 10 mins and we aren't meant to have pets...


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

ADOREABLE!!1


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

i am awestruck


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks


----------

